# What is this?



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

After a month of the new light I have been getting alot of green on the glass and this on overflow. Heres a pic









































heres my new frag =O


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

That happens to mine and Ive had it up almost a year after tearing it down to move. All I do is reach in a scrape it with an algea scraper or razer blade. Or just throw in 1 or 2 snails and they will clean it.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It's just algae.

Nice Elephant Ear Rhodactis.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

Heres a washed out pic of him. 









Hes huge


----------

